# M. Swain C Island mineral water Not sure how old dug up in the 50s



## Horton 75 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow that is a very nice bottle!  Apparently C. Island is now Cape May, New Jersey.  It probably dates to around the 1850s or so.


----------



## Horton 75 (Apr 29, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow that is a very nice bottle!  Apparently C. Island is now Cape May, New Jersey.  It probably dates to around the 1850s or so.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Dogo (Apr 29, 2021)

That style pontil mark is typically about 1855-1865.  Nice find


----------



## Horton 75 (Apr 29, 2021)

Dogo said:


> That style pontil mark is typically about 1855-1865.  Nice find


My grandmother dug it up in the 50s. She saved all her finds wrapped them and brought them with her from New Jersey to Maine in 1980.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 29, 2021)

Found this. A little dated but it's some more info http://bottleden.com/APS2/aps_more.php?search_fd0=1572
Also, they made this bottle in a dark green. Look at that color! Wow http://bottleden.com/APS2/aps_more.php?search_fd0=1573


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 29, 2021)

Very nice bottle. Pretty good one I would say.


----------



## Horton 75 (Apr 29, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Found this. A little dated but it's some more info http://bottleden.com/APS2/aps_more.php?search_fd0=1572
> Also, they made this bottle in a dark green. Look at that color! Wow http://bottleden.com/APS2/aps_more.php?search_fd0=1573


Wow that's cool. Thanks


----------



## yacorie (Apr 29, 2021)

Would love to see what else she found - that’s a cool one


----------



## Horton 75 (Apr 29, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Would love to see what else she found - that’s a cool one


I will put more on.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Apr 29, 2021)

Your grandma had a real talent!  That bottle's a beaut.


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 30, 2021)

Bottles with that odd round deposit on the base are what we call iron pontil.    That was a form of manufacture used from roughly the 1840s to a little after the civil war.    Basically the glass blower had a rod with a fairly big round ball on the end.   When he was done with the blow, he'd attach that rod to the base of the bottle to hold it while he finished the lip.   

So that bottle was roughly 100 years old when your grandmother dug it up.   It's in great shape for a dug bottle, particularly for a soda.  Those often saw repeated usage and are in rough shape.  That one looks really nice.

Jim G


----------



## willong (May 5, 2021)

Horton 75 said:


> My grandmother dug it up in the 50s. She saved all her finds wrapped them and brought them with her from New Jersey to Maine in 1980.


Cool grandma!


----------



## EvansBottles (May 5, 2021)

That is indeed a very nice bottle. I think that Iron Pontil sodas in that very light aqua color are very cool.
They are probably more rare than the green one. But not being a colored bottle they are likely less desirable.

 But I also wanted to address the comments about when Iron Pontil bottles were in use. From my observations,
In the Phila/S.Jersey region, They stopped using any form of pontil around 1857. I believe that this was a wholesale change in the bottle making industry. And likely swept across the country from east to west in a short period of time.
This improved way of producing bottles would have been advantageous for any glass maker. You certainly wouldn't
have wanted to be producing bottles with the unsightly Iron Pontil scar when your competitors were not.

  So as far as I know, all pontiled bottles were produced before the Civil War by a few years.


----------



## American (May 6, 2021)

The bottle could have easily been blown very close by to Cape May.  Such as the glasshouse run by Joel Bodine and Sons, which blew sodas and mineral water bottles in that exact style.


----------



## opmustard (May 6, 2021)

WOW!!! Really cool bottle.
Can you post a picture of the top?
opmustard


----------



## Horton 75 (May 6, 2021)

opmustard said:


> WOW!!! Really cool bottle.
> Can you post a picture of the top?
> opmustard


----------

